# Odd Mirror Situation... Anyone have a solution!? (see attachement)



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Build one,make it slide like a by- pass door or if you can make it like a pocket door?


----------



## flipjarg (Nov 29, 2008)

Bypass doors are what inspired me. I was thinking about building something but it makes me nervous since that would be a pretty big piece of glass to slide around. I really like that pocket door idea. I never thought of that.

To my surprise, my wife is actually considering the first thing that I saw as an easy way out... extension mirrors! Then we would put a full length mirror on one of the doors.

Has anyone used extension mirrors before? Any thoughts on extension mirrors?


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Room permitting you could have a mirror with holes drilled into it and bolt rollers onto it mount a track above,think "barn door".
Therefore you could make the mirror any size and the hole's would on cost a few bucks.
When it came to a mirror for my bathroom I couldn't find one we liked and the ones in the stores are cheap,so I had one made and it only cost me $88.00.
You could also add a magnifying one behind the first one ( I know women like them)


----------



## flipjarg (Nov 29, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the info! I will share this with my wife and see what solution we come to. :thumbsup:


----------

